# Cramping while working out



## terryl965 (Dec 12, 2007)

As alot of you know I have been back on the road to getting into shape once again, all in all it is going good. But today I stated to cramp along the upper stomach while kicking and stretching. I upped my crunches on the ab lounger from 4 sets of 25 to 4 sets of 50. Could this be the problem to much of a jump? I drink plenty of water and I only eat some fruit before working out. This cramp is the mother of all cramps that I have ever had, any advice is appreciated.


----------



## Andrew Green (Dec 12, 2007)

There are five basic causes of cramping: hyperflexion; inadequate oxygenation; exposure to large changes in temperature; dehydration; or low blood salt. Muscle cramps may also be a symptom/complication of pregnancy, kidney disease, thyroid disease, hypokalemia or hypocalcemia (as conditions), restless legs syndrome, and multiple sclerosis.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cramp#Causes

You could be pregnant? 

Although what you describe is more likely a side stich:

*Preventing a side stitch*

    * Improve fitness
    * Strengthen the diaphragm by using exercises such as those that aid respiratory rehabilitation[1]
    * Strengthen core muscles (abdominals, lower back, obliques)
    * Limit consumption of food and drink two to three hours before exercising (in particular, drinks of high carbohydrate content and osmolality (reconstituted fruit juices))
    * Drink water beforehand to prevent muscle cramps
    * Warm up properly (Stretch before running for a long period of time)
    * Gradually increase exercise intensity when running
    * Exhale when the left foot hits the ground, and inhale when the right foot hits the ground[2]
    * Run on soft surfaces

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Side_Stitch#Preventing_a_side_stitch


So basically make sure you warm up gradually, strengthen and stretch your core and watch your breathing.


----------



## Grenadier (Dec 12, 2007)

If you're getting abdominal cramps, then do some stretching between each series of crunches.  

Start by laying on the ground face down, and keep your legs flat on the ground at all time.  Then raising your head and upper body off the ground, pushing up with your hands, arching your back a bit, and looking up.  This will give the abs a great stretch, disperse some of the lactic acid buildup, and could go a long way into preventing cramps.  

If that doesn't work, then you may want to cut back a bit.  Go to 35 crunches each set instead of 50.  

Out of curiousity, are you getting enough potassium?  If not, bananas can really help.


----------



## Big Don (Dec 12, 2007)

I was having pretty bad cramps while working out for a while. I started taking a multivitamin with potassium, and haven't had a cramp since.


----------



## KempoGuy06 (Dec 12, 2007)

Big Don said:


> I was having pretty bad cramps while working out for a while. I started taking a multivitamin with potassium, and haven't had a cramp since.


this was what I was going to recommend. Potassium seems to help with craps. Eat bananas

B


----------



## kidswarrior (Dec 12, 2007)

_Muscle_ cramps and 'twitching' can be related to postassium deficiency, especially as we age  . Good, immediate food sources (non-pills) are bananas and unfiltered apple cider (use a little sweetner with it). The latter is also great for arthritis.

But as Grenadier said, your escalation of reps may be a little ambitious.  Take it easy on yourself.


----------



## terryl965 (Dec 12, 2007)

Grenadier said:


> If you're getting abdominal cramps, then do some stretching between each series of crunches.
> 
> Start by laying on the ground face down, and keep your legs flat on the ground at all time. Then raising your head and upper body off the ground, pushing up with your hands, arching your back a bit, and looking up. This will give the abs a great stretch, disperse some of the lactic acid buildup, and could go a long way into preventing cramps.
> 
> ...


 

I actually eat three Banana's a day, thanks for the tips. Yolanda told me the exact things about strtching the lower back and stomach like you said.


----------



## Big Don (Dec 12, 2007)

KempoGuy06 said:


> this was what I was going to recommend. Potassium seems to help with craps. Eat bananas
> 
> B


Laxatives help with craps...


----------



## kidswarrior (Dec 12, 2007)

Big Don said:


> Laxatives help with craps...


 :roflmao: OK, I was going to be the bigger man when I saw first saw that, but since BD brought it up :flushed:


----------



## Jade Tigress (Dec 12, 2007)

I've been getting foot cramps lately. Ouch. I take vitamins so a postassium deficiency is highly unlikely. Don't know what's causing them, but they suck.


----------



## terryl965 (Dec 12, 2007)

Jade Tigress said:


> I've been getting foot cramps lately. Ouch. I take vitamins so a postassium deficiency is highly unlikely. Don't know what's causing them, but they suck.


 
Had them again tonight after doing crunches man those hurt like hell.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Dec 12, 2007)

terryl965 said:


> Had them again tonight after doing crunches man those hurt like hell.



Yeah, don't they? A side stitch is bad enough, but foot cramps? Holy ****, them's painful.


----------



## terryl965 (Dec 12, 2007)

Jade Tigress said:


> Yeah, don't they? A side stitch is bad enough, but foot cramps? Holy ****, them's painful.


 

Foot cramps are the worst man I can sympathy for you.


----------



## Big Don (Dec 12, 2007)

kidswarrior said:


> :roflmao: OK, I was going to be the bigger man when I saw first saw that, but since BD brought it up :flushed:


Being used to being physically the bigger man, I'll go for the low humor...


----------

